
Lockheed D-21 – American supersonic reconnaissance drone made 1969 - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_D-21
======
spricket
In modern times we have the X37 hanging out in space for a couple years at a
time doing God knows what.

My completely unsubstainted guess is that it can change orbital parameters by
skipping off the atmosphere like a rock. It seems to move around a lot more
than you would expect for something that needs to make it back to a specific
runway

